# UAE Resident Family Visa cancellation after its expiry



## zubair81

Hi,

My family's Abu Dhabi Residency has expired on 22-May-2015 and I do not have any plan to renew their residency as we are planning to move out from UAE in the first week of July 2015. I want to cancel their visas but before I do that I want to know that are there going to be any overstay charges?

As per my information, after visa cancellation, you get the grace period of 30 days to exit the country but in this case the visa is expired 2 weeks ago and the cancellation process to be started in next week.So, is there going to be any fine or overstay charges in this case?

Thanks


----------



## rsinner

Even if there is a fee, you do not have the option of not cancelling, right?
First Gate Business Services
UAE Visa: Overstaying Charges in UAE


----------



## zubair81

rsinner said:


> Even if there is a fee, you do not have the option of not cancelling, right?
> First Gate Business Services[/url]
> UAE Visa: Overstaying Charges in UAE


I have the option to not to cancel the visas and exit the country; the visas will be automatically cancelled if my family do not enter UAE for the next 6 months. But this is not the concern over here. The concern is that the visas are already expired and now if I cancel it, for how long can my family stay in UAE and are there going to be any overstay charges, if they exit the country within 30 days from the visa cancellation? 

All the posts which I have gone through only state that the overstay charges will be applied once you exit the country after the grace period of 30 days is over. But in this case the Resident visas got expired 2 weeks ago and I will be processing the visa cancellation next week. So am I going to get the grace period after the visa cancellation or the grace period is already started from the visa expiry date?


----------



## imac

zubair81 said:


> ...the visas will be automatically cancelled if my family do not enter UAE for the next 6 months...


this is actually incorrect... if you stay outside the country for more than six months they don't get *cancelled* they become *invalid*...

unless the visa is *cancelled* the same passport cannot be issued with another visa of any type, residence or tourist...



> So am I going to get the grace period after the visa cancellation or the grace period is already started from the visa expiry date?


my suspicion would be grace period from cancellation, but go down to immigration at muroor and confirm first hand...


----------



## rsinner

Even if there is a fine, given its been only a couple of weeks, it will probably be less than 1000 Dhs for the three of you. 
You will not be able to cancel your visa if your dependents' visa is not cancelled first. You will NOT be able to come back to UAE if you do not get it properly cancelled (now or later).


----------

